# Introduction to FreeBSD 12.1 and 12.2 youtube videos



## johnblue (Mar 21, 2021)

I wanted to share a couple of videos I found on youtube by DJ Ware about FreeBSD.

Most will find the infomation presented to be basic but you can just tell this dude is old school, knows what he is talking about and his commentary is what I found enjoyable.





_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=l4WXHdB_-98_






_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=i6T4ytFu61M_


The videos for docker on apline linux are also good ..


----------



## PMc (Mar 21, 2021)

@4:09 said:
			
		

> FreeBSD 12.2 What's new[...]
> i386 CPUTYPE is being replaced with 486/686 in Release 13.0
> similar to what *other Linux distros* have been doing


----------



## zirias@ (Mar 21, 2021)

Oh, so much for knowing what he's talking about then


----------



## PMc (Mar 21, 2021)

Zirias said:


> Oh, so much for knowing what he's talking about then


Waht do you expect from a YT influencer?


----------



## johnblue (Mar 22, 2021)

So it looks like you edited your initial response.  Here is what was emailed to me:






TIL:  any empirical statement can make someone a youtube influencer.

lol.


----------



## PMc (Mar 22, 2021)

johnblue said:


> So it looks like you edited your initial response.  Here is what was emailed to me:


Yes absolutely. It occasionally happens that I recognize I went over-the-top and got offensive.
And then I remove that.


----------



## johnblue (Mar 23, 2021)

PMc said:


> Yes absolutely. It occasionally happens that I recognize I went over-the-top and got offensive.
> And then I remove that.



Respect.


----------

